# iConnectAccess624W - can't access Thomson Gateway - password?



## CrayonTiger (Sep 11, 2011)

i have an iConnectAccess624W wireless router & i need to access the Thomson Gateway (http://192.168.1.254) to adjust the settings of the router.

however whenever i try i come to:

Authentication Required

The server 192.168.1.254:80 requires a username and 
password. The server says: Thomson Gateway.

i have entered:

root
0P3N
(as per the back of the router)

& also tried 'admin'-'admin', 'admin'-'password' & also just leaving it blank but it just keeps either bringing up an incorrect password message or just returning the same box but with the fields emptied.

i have also tried resetting the device a number of times (sticking a paperclip into the little hole for 10 secs or until lights flash) ...

can anyone help me with this? it is driving me nuts as i can't use the danged router 'til i can get in there ...

thanks in advance & i hope u r all having an awesome life

tiger


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

just put in password,,,,,admin
the cd shows by default user name "" and the password "admin"
so Im guessing we leave out the paranthesis, so user name is blank, and password is admin
I launched successfully from the cd using my login info that I set up 
a year ago, the rg was reset numerous times, and still remembered the
password. Usually a factory reset sets them to defaults, but not on this
one..


----------



## CrayonTiger (Sep 11, 2011)

hey there manic,

well i just tried that (blank + "admin") & also blank + "password" (just in case)
& no luck ...

are u suggesting that maybe it is remembering an old password from some other time which would not be reset with the reset of the device? cause it is possible that someone could have put a password on there before me (it's second hand) tho i have been able to access the Thomson Gateway before with it ...

if this is the case is there anything i can do to change this?

anyone?


----------



## CrayonTiger (Sep 11, 2011)

like is there a "hack" (for want of a better terminology) to bypass this? other wise i fear i am going to pretty much have to throw the router away as i can't even switch on the "wireless" feature of the router without getting in there (rendering it kinda useless  )


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Go to Rca's website, see what they can do...to clear it you may have to pull the battery, then reset,,if there is a battery installed...:4-dontkno
Ive always accessed via the cd, not sure if thats a must,,wouldnt think so.


----------

